# Για τον Εαρίωνα: το τελευταίο εμπόδιο



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2018)

Συνάντησα μερικές απορίες σε αυτή την παράγραφο και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια, και, το κυριότερο, διορθώσεις. Εδώ είναι η μετάφρασή μου:-

*Απέναντι στο ροκοκό του κανταδόρου, ανακάλυπτα τη ντελαμαγκέν παντομίμα του λαϊκού λεβέντη ― ενίοτε γελοιοδέστερη. Στις καντάδες ξεφύσαγαν κοκκόρια, εδώ αγκομαχούσαν μαχαλόμαγκες. Σκάγια πολλά, φόνος κανένας. Λεονταρισμοί. Αριστεροχαρούμενοι. Ηθικό πλεονέκτημα- κι από πίσω να περνάνε τρένα.
*
Opposite the rococo/affected extravagance of the singer of love songs, I discovered the neighbourhood-spiv charade of the folk hero [ο καραγκιόζης??].-sometimes quite funny. In the love songs the bantam cocks snorted, here the neighbourhood-spivs huffed & puffed. Lots of pellets, no murders [much cry, little wool?]. Bluster. Happy lefties. Ethical superiority-'in front a virgin, but access from behind'.


*Οπότε έπαψα να 'μαι ταμπελάκιας- την ώρα ακριβώς που αυτό έγινε το σπορ των social media*.

So I stopped being labelled- precisely when this became the sport of the social media. 

*Τώρα όλοι βιάζονται να τοποθετήσουν κάποιον κάπου - γιατί πειθήνια έχουν δεχτεί να απομειωθούν σε μια μονάδα του μάρκετινγκ. Δεν είναι άνθρωποι, είναι target groups. Όποιος επαμφοτερίζει (είναι δηλαδή rich and strange), συφιλιάζει το σύστημα. *

-Now everyone hurries to pigeonhole somebody somewhere-because passively they have submitted to be a marketing statistic. They aren't human beings: they ate 'target groups'. Whoever dithers (as in the film 'Rich & Strange') fits into the system.


*Αλλά, τελικά (υπο την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν είσαι διαφημιστής) τι σημασία έχει τι φοράει, τι κατέχει, ή τι ισχυρίζεται ένας άνθρωπος; Τι σπούδασε, τι τραγουδάει, από πού έρχεται, τι καπνό φουμάρει.*

But ultimately (provided that you are not an advertiser), what significance does it have what a person wears, what he owns or what views he maintains? What education he has, what he sings, where he comes from, what brand he smokes?

*Τι σημασία έχει αν τον παίρνει ή αν τον δίνει. Αν είναι ρεμπέτης ή μοντ. *

What significance does it have if he takes the cigarette (?) or offers it? If he is a blues-singer or a modern pop artist (?)?


----------



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2018)

Αλήθεια, θεγξ στον ανώνυμο άτομο που διόρθωσε τον τόνο στον Εαρίωνα'.:) Ήξερα ότι έκανα λάθος αλλά ήταν πολύ αργά για να τον αλλάξω....


----------



## sarant (Aug 3, 2018)

Some remarks

Ταμπελάκιας είναι αυτός που βάζει ταμπέλες στους άλλους, όχι αυτός που του βάζουν

Συφιλιάζει το σύστημα = προκαλεί σύφιλη στο σύστημα = ενοχλεί πολύ το σύστημα, όχι fits into. Μάλλον σκέφτηκες το σπάνιο (αλλά το έλεγε ο Μαρωνίτης) "σοφιλιάζει"

Τον παίρνει και τον δίνει, όχι τσιγάρα αλλά το membrum virile, αν με εννοείς.


----------



## Neikos (Aug 3, 2018)

Theseus said:


> *Αν είναι ρεμπέτης ή μοντ. *



https://el.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μοντς_και_Ρόκερς 

Μάλλον είναι λίγο ολντσκουλάς o συγγραφέας. 

Κ μια ερώτηση. Η φράση what significance does it have if... σημαίνει το ίδιο με το who cares if...?


----------



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2018)

Θεγξ, Σάραντ! Δεν κατάλαβα σωστά το λήμμα στο slang.gr. για 'ταμπελάκιας. Δυστυχώς και ήμουνα αφελής για τη σύφιλη στα συμφραζόμενα αυτά. Ναι, νόμιζα ότι ήταν το ίδιο με το 'σοφιλιάζω'. Πήρα πτυχίο των κλασικών σπουδών, των αρχαίων ελληνικών και των λατινικών, οπότε ειδικά στα Λατινικά, εμφανίστηκαν παντού membra virilia και βασίλευε ο Πρίαπος. Σε εννοώ καλά....:)

Γεια σου, Νείκο! Εγώ χαίρομαι για το σχολείο σου. Ίσως ολντσκουλάς ήταν ο συγγραφέας αλλά πιστεύω ότι έχει κάποιο δίκιο....


----------



## sarant (Aug 3, 2018)

Ο λαϊκός λεβέντης δεν είναι ο Καραγκιόζης αλλά ένας νεαρός μάγκας της γειτονιάς.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2018)

Μερσί, Σάραντ. Ήξερα από το λεξικό της Πιάτσας μου τι ήταν ο μαχαλόμαγκας. Ήταν απλή εικασία εκ μέρους μου ότι ίσως να ήταν ο καραγκιόζης που εδώ υποδηλωνόταν.


----------

